# BODEGAS VITIVINICOLAS Y PISQUERAS DE ICA



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

En todas la bodegas vitivinícolas de ICA se ha incorporado el turismo a su elaboración y es paso obligado, visitar una bodega en los tours turísticos programados, en donde además de degustar una buena copa de pisco se puede compartir conocimientos, experiencias y anécdotas con amables y simpáticos anfitriones en su propia casa.
Ellos muestran sus viñedos, sus bodegas, sus alambiques y evidentemente sus piscos


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

PRINCIPALES BODEGAS Y VIÑAS DE ICA

BODEGA VISTA ALEGRE
ubicada en el distrito de la Tinguiña, la bodega Vista Alegre es catalogada como la Bodega Vitivinicola más grande del Perú, la cual elabora productos de calidad de exportación tales como su Pisco Sol de Ica y su exquisita Sangría

BODEGA TACAMA
situado en el valle de Ica, un fértil oasis rodeado de desiertos.Tacama posee tecnología y asesoramiento de expertos franceses. Ha ganado numerosos premios en concursos internacionales. 
Los vinos Tacama han sido calificados por reconocidos expertos como vinos de primera calidad mundial.

BODEGA OCUCAJE
Está esta ubicada la HACIENDA OCUCAJE donde fueron sembradas las primeras parras por la Congregación de la Compañía de Jesús. Las instalaciones y producción de esta bodega representan para la tradición vitivinícola iqueña, la más clara expresión de nobleza y calidad de sus piscos y vinos.

VIÑA SANTIAGO QUEIROLO
Santiago Queirolo cuenta actualmente con más de 400 hectáreas de viñedos en los valles de Ica y Cañete junto con una planta de elaboración moderna con capacidad superior a los 4 millones de litros, donde conviven la fermentación a temperatura controlada junto con la tradicional destilación en alambique.

BODEGA LOVERA
ubicada en el caserío de Garganto perteneciente al distrito de los Aquijes, reconocido por los iqueños como el distrito con la mejor producción de Piscos y Vinos de Ica

BODEGA "El Catador"
sin duda alguna la Bodega "El Catador" es la más concurrida por los turistas nacionales y extranjeros que visitan las tierras de Ica, ganadora de premios nacionales gracias a sus originales productos tales como el Pisco Sour semi preparado y La Fina Crema de Pisco; se encuentra ubicada en el caserío Tres Esquinas en el distrito de Subtanjalla.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

IMAGENES ENCONTRADAS EN LA WEB. E IMAGENES DESDE MI LENTE

BODEGA VISTA ALEGRE


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De todas, creo que Tacama, es la que más renombre tiene.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Inusual pero interesantísimo tema. Que chevere ver la arquitectura para esta actividad en sus bodegas...


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

La ruta del vino y del pisco también es un tema de mi interés. Hay mucha mística en la industria vitivinícola, desde su aspecto bucólico y tradicional hasta la gran variedad de vinos, piscos, botellas, etiquetas, etc.

Faltó mencionar a la bodega iqueña Viña Vieja, cuyos vinos son ricos y tienen buen precio.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

hey lindo tema,, me gusta Ica y su valle.. justamente estaba planeando hacer un tema de la Ruta del Pisco Moqueguano y sus varias bodegas al igual que las Bodegas majeñas... talves para mas adelante ...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ay que rico, ya me antoje :cheers:


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

VENDIMIA DE ICA


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hace dos semanas estuve en la vendimia de Santa Cruz de Flores, y tomé hasta enbriagarme en plena plaza de armas, chesu...


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

BODEGA TACAMA

IMAGENES DE FLICKR


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Bueh, en vinos lo mejor es Tacama. Ahora, si hablamos de pisco, el mejor es Vista Alegre. Por cierto, la tradición vitivinícola en Ica está muy arraigada, hasta el punto en que existen familias que producen vino y cachina para una venta no masificada. 

Un artículo de la revista Domingo (12/04/09), del diario _La República_, recomienda precisamente el vino terroix de Tacama.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

la cachina colada de tacama es la mas rica q he probado!!!!!!!


----------



## ciquecu (Apr 9, 2009)

Que buenas fotos, la verdad que no habia visto esto.La otra vez estuve en Pisco y pase por una Vitivinicola en la cual tome una foto que me parecio graciosa.Pues la publicare.Espero que no sea molestia PERUROCKER.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Gracias por el Aporte, en CHINCHA Tambien existen Bodegas Vitivinicolas. la mejor es TABERNERO.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

BODEGA TABERNERO.

Bodegas y Viñedos Tabernero fue fundada en 1897 en el Valle de Chincha, provincia de Ica, 200 Km. al sur de Lima, capital del Perú.

Establecida por la familia Taboada, Bodegas y Viñedos Tabernero se funda en un valle con una tradición que se remonta a la época Virreynal en que se importan las primeras cepas al Perú, favorecida por un clima y tierras muy ricas, ideales para el cultivo de la vid.
Bodegas y Viñedos Tabernero cuenta con tecnología de punta que sumado a sus áreas de cultivo y su capacidad de Bodega nos permiten abastecer la demanda del mercado local como del mercado internacional.

Entre sus principales características podemos describir:

-Más de 250 hectáreas de viñedos.
-Capacidad de Bodega de más de 4´500,000 Lts.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

BODEGA OCUCAJE.

En una región privilegiada, a 35 kilómetros al sur de la ciudad de Ica, esta ubicada la HACIENDA OCUCAJE donde fueron sembradas las primeras parras por la Congregación de la Compañía de Jesús.
Al ser expulsados los jesuitas del Perú en el año xxxx, la propiedad pasó a manos de Don Manuel Antonio de Arredondo y Pelegrín, apodado El Regente. 
Hace más de 100 años que nuestros piscos y vinos se expenden embotellados, garantizados por una marca responsable, cuyo prestigio ha ido acrecentándose día a día entre el público consumidor. Nuestra compañía fue establecida el año 1898 por la firma Zunini y Osella, cambiando la razón social en 1925 por la de Felipe Zunini y Cia, la que a su vez, en 1932 se torna en la sociedad colectiva Rubini Truel, hasta constituirse en 1944 la actual Viña Ocucaje S.A. 

Antes de 1898 solo se producía piscos y es a partir de esa fecha que, con uvas seleccionadas, se inició en OCUCAJE la producción de vinos de mesa con los nombres de Tinto Especial y Blanco Seco. 

Como era indispensable la plantación de variedades para producir vinos finos, durante muchos años se importó cepas de Francia, Italia, España, Portugal, Chile, California y Valle del Rhin, lográndose con paciente dedicación y cuidados prolijos, la aclimatación en OCUCAJE de las variedades de uvas Malbec, Cabernet, Barbera, Grenache, Merlot, Pinot, Semillón, Muscadelle, Albilla, Alvarehao, Pedro Jiménez, etc.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Muy interesante, no sabia que se cultivaba malbec en el Peru, pense que solo habia en Argentina. El Borgon~a es dulce? aqui no encuentras esa uva.
Y la cachina....recontra helada no hay mejor elixir! tambien me gusta mucho el "perfecto amor", una lastima que se me rompio la botella en la maleta la ultima vez que viaje


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Vaya si que hacen trabajar a sus candidatas y reynas jejejeje


----------

